# What's the One Genre You Won't Read?



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

What's the one genre you won't read?

For whatever reason, you won't do it. You refuse. No matter how discounted, convenient, or free it is, you won't pick it up. What is that genre for you?

For me, it's romance. Just no interest in it.


----------



## eleutheria (Mar 25, 2014)

Westerns.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

eleutheria said:


> Westerns.


Ah, yes. That's my number 2.


----------



## Paranormal Kitty (Jun 13, 2017)

Those hyper-masculine action adventures (e.g. Reacher) and the over-muscled hairless man chest cover books.


----------



## EllieDee (May 28, 2017)

Christian literature, from romances to post-apocalyptic stuff like the Left Behind series.  Only exception: things like analyses of the lost books of the Bible, which I find mildly interesting and might read in an airport if I was trapped there by delayed flights.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Horror. Real life is scary enough.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

cecilia_writer said:


> Horror. Real life is scary enough.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Horror! Although I have read a few because I was friends with the author. Skipped a lot.


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't read any of the genres.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Dang, I can't go with just a genre.. there's always something there that's good even if it's not a favorite...

I would have to say autobiographies.. (is that a genre?   ) and I love WW2 stuff specially around the holocaust.. so those ab's are ok... I don't do a lot of science fiction.

<<Sits down and crosses arms...    I'll think about it!


Oh, oh I got it, COMEDIES, spoofs, something making fun of other genres or books... can't stand them! (I have no sense of humor!) is that a genre? lol


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Christian literature.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Pure erotica/any cover with a half naked man on the front. Even though I wrote two slightly erotic short stories (One horror: The Nameless One) many years ago in 1993 for a Zebra anthology and another sexy romantic short story (Forever and Always) for the money and for a small publisher; once I republished them years later I toned them down a lot and haven't written anything else since except clean fiction. Even my horror novels are traditional and pretty mild. I don't like too much gore either.


----------



## Skip Knox (May 12, 2013)

Romance.
Christian lit 
Urban fantasy / vampires and their ilk

I'll read pretty much anything else. To be fair, I've read in the above three, but found them so vapid I don't plan a return. There are so many great books out there (I have a list), I don't have time for the others.


----------



## 1984Phins (Apr 10, 2016)

I read pretty much any genre within YA so I can add the books to my classroom library. My female students read more than the males (much more actually) so I'm always being asked to add more YA romance to my library. It's not terrible, but as a male, I would prefer more mysteries and sci-fi.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Horror would be the only genre I avoid.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There are a few I don't read, but on the top of the list would be christian fiction of any kind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Skip Knox said:


> Romance.
> Christian lit
> Urban fantasy / vampires and their ilk
> 
> I'll read pretty much anything else. To be fair, I've read in the above three, but found them so vapid I don't plan a return. There are so many great books out there (I have a list), I don't have time for the others.


Thanks. Forgot vampires, were-anything, shape-shifters. I've read them. That's how I know I don't want to read them again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I avoid most horror -- especially zombies.

I have no interest in distopian fiction.

Religious fiction I've read has put me off it entirely -- my experience is there's too much preaching and not enough story.

Most YA I find too angst-y and eye rolling.

Romance is not 'right out', but I read less of it. I enjoy it if it features some sort of mystery or adventure; if it features undead beings or other human/non-human relationships it IS Right Out.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

One? At a guess I don't read more genres and subgenres than I do, but Horror would be first on the list, I suppose.

Horror
Erotica
SciFi
Anything woo-woo in any genre


----------



## Tulonsae (Apr 12, 2015)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

1. Christian
2. any other religious themes, including UF with angels
3. horror, although book 1 in my sig was classified as horror by Amazon when it was first released
4. YA, especially angsty romances
5. anything with sparkly vampires or is fan fic or copied from anything with sparkly vampires


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

Horror. Ugh. 

I have specific niches I won't read in various other genres, but that's the one blanket genre I just won't touch. 

Nothing against those who read or write it, but it's not for me.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson (Nov 12, 2016)

Political thrillers.  I've read a few, but I just don't care for them.  Now I avoid them like the plague.
Shifter Romance, just not my thing, though it appeals to a lot of readers.
I'm a little weary of vampires and werewolves, though I'd still give it a shot if a book looked like it had a new take on it.


----------



## Jones Culver (Oct 22, 2017)

Military Science Fiction. I want to love it. But like an allergy, it just doesn't love me.


----------



## blackcat99 (Oct 28, 2017)

Romance here as well, other than that I read almost anything


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

For me it's literary fiction, and also contemporary or general fiction. I crave new experiences and concepts when reading for pleasure, so I don't bother with anything too much like normal life.

This thread is fascinating, because a lot of the genres mentioned already are huge sellers with significant audiences, romance and man-chest covers being amongst the most read books. It teaches us something: writing that appeals to a lot of people is also bound to repel quite a few others. Now, if we could figure out the overlaps between genre preferences and dislikes, that would be gold.


----------



## Rod Little (Jun 18, 2017)

I won't read Westerns or Romance. Unless aliens are involved. Then... I still won't read them.  

Actually, it's just Romance I won't read.


----------



## CRL (Nov 8, 2013)

Crime solving animals.


----------



## Paranormal Kitty (Jun 13, 2017)

I have to add overly realistic romance. They're both overweight and self-conscious. They have crappy jobs, boring lives and awkward sex. What happened to reading for escape?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Erotica
Self-Help (I read to be entertained, not improved)  
Preachy Christian (I have enjoyed some Christian or Inspirational romance, but I don't want to be preached at)

I'm not much into History or Non-Fiction, but I have and would read them if I found the subjects interesting.


----------



## Rob T (Nov 4, 2017)

Horror.

I read books before I go to sleep.


----------



## Katelyn Uplinger Editor (Mar 11, 2015)

Like several others Christian lit and Westerns. I used to get Christian lit shoved at me as a kid by family and a lot of it was too preachy for me and I can't relate to the genre. I love historical fiction but Westerns have no appeal to me. Watching West World is as close as I get to anything Western.


----------



## Tom Turner (Nov 1, 2017)

Erotica


----------



## Wisescarab (Oct 12, 2017)

Christian Business. You know those books where they tell you how to achieve goals through prayer.

Romance comes second, equally as realistic.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisescarab said:


> Romance comes second, equally as realistic.


As realistic as dragons, fey realms, and lords of the fairies ...


----------



## Paranormal Kitty (Jun 13, 2017)

Wisescarab said:


> Christian Business. You know those books where they tell you how to achieve goals through prayer.


That's really a thing?


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Westerns.


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Vampires


----------



## susanneal (Nov 17, 2017)

Ros_Jackson said:


> For me it's literary fiction, and also contemporary or general fiction. I crave new experiences and concepts when reading for pleasure, so I don't bother with anything too much like normal life.
> 
> This thread is fascinating, because a lot of the genres mentioned already in this phen q review are huge sellers with significant audiences, romance and man-chest covers being amongst the most read books. It teaches us something: writing that appeals to a lot of people is also bound to repel quite a few others. Now, if we could figure out the overlaps between genre preferences and dislikes, that would be gold.


Christian literature, vampires, horror - specifically in this order. Although not asked, I love Crime, Mystery and Action Genre.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2017)

Christian Fiction and books with a ripped shirtless guy on the cover


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's no way I can pick just one!

Horror - I don't like gory bloodthirsty stuff

Mills and Boon type romances or historical "bodice-rippers"

Westerns - I have zero interest in all things cowboy

Books with an overt religious message - I don't care to be preached to and some of them are about as subtle as a sledgehammer, to the detriment of the story

War / battles, either historical or modern

Apocalypse / post apocalypse - you know, the world as we know it has ended and there's these few intrepid people left trying to stay alive while surrounded by cannibals, or plague, or zombies, or conquering aliens etc

So-called 'literary fiction' - in my experience that usually means dull, depressing and self-indulgent (your mileage may vary)

Not too keen on fantasy, made up worlds - faeries and dragons and the like

So yeah, I didn't realise I was so picky


----------



## Fleurina (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm far too much of a scaredy-cat for horror, apart from that I'll try any genre.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll read just about anything but shifters or headless man-chest will almost certainly earn an insta-pass from me unless someone who knows me well highly recommends it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Interesting that the responses are split just about 50/50 between genres folks won't read and covers/specific tropes that help make their decisions within genres.


----------



## AnnaB (May 14, 2016)

Almost any thrillers.

Almost any romance or anything that's supposedly some other genre X or Y but where X or Y is window-dressing and the drama of who ends up shacked up with whom and how they get there steals the plot and page real estate.

Anything preachy.

Some types of horror.


----------



## Wisescarab (Oct 12, 2017)

crebel said:


> As realistic as dragons, fey realms, and lords of the fairies ...


For some folks those are far easier to imagine...

Not romance, the concept, just some of those romance books I've seen.


----------



## Wisescarab (Oct 12, 2017)

Paranormal Kitty said:


> That's really a thing?


Sadly, yes. There is a whole slew of them out there, and I recall reading an author on a Amazon select board (during a moment of nihilism) complaining about not selling any books.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Contemporary romance...will read historical as long as the research is correct and the lead characters don't have stupid names like Lady Dawn Lyn (who was supposed to live in the 9th century) and Lady Fallon (named straight out of Dynasty.)
Gritty modern day thrillers/spy stuff
Dan Brown type stuff
Religious books
Westerns
Erotica

Cliched fantasy. Love the genre but have read so much in it, it takes a lot to get me going now
Like others, the headless bare torso is a big turn off.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't look at horror books these days, mind you, I read a lot of the Stephen King novels...I'm just not in to a lot of blood and gore. Actually, that's not really true as I'm addicted to Shannon Meyer and Lindsay Buroker/Ruby Lionsdrake, and their novels often have lots of graphic fights and kills

I thought I'd never read zombie themed books (or watch the movies), but then Pride and Prejudice and Zombies came out, as well as Warm Bodies (the zombie version of Romeo and Juliet), and I have read - and enjoyed - quite a few now.

Can 'bad writing' be a genre?   I almost always take the 'look inside' or 'download sample' option, and I cannot handle badly written anything - it's like fingernails on the blackboard. As an English teacher, I see enough spelling mistakes, syntax errors and grammatical nightmares without finding them in a novel I'm trying to read. (By the way, I do know it's not a genre, but it is a style I simply cannot read unless I'm correcting students.)


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Honestly, this is a really difficult question to answer.

I think the first two that come to mind are Christian Fiction and Westerns. Walking into a bookstore, those are two sections that I would most likely not look at voluntarily.

Yet, a good story is a good story and I have read stories in any genre that just grip you as a reader.


----------



## TCChristopher (Dec 23, 2017)

Erotica  Don't hate me! I tried to read 50 Shades of Grey but I couldn't get through it! Maybe all of you might have some suggestions?


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

TCChristopher said:


> Erotica  Don't hate me! I tried to read 50 Shades of Grey but I couldn't get through it! Maybe all of you might have some suggestions?


You should look up Gilbert Gottfried reads Fifty Shades of Gray on Youtube. I laughed so hard it hurt! (standard warning: NSFW!)


----------



## scott.marmorstein (May 26, 2015)

I can't get into romance novels or steampunk. Sorry, impossible to choose just one.


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

Christian zombie shapeshifters.  Won't even read the blurb.

(Just kidding.)

Romance.  I'm too old and too cynical to go with this.  Also, there's this philosophy question:  You're locked in a library or bookstore in the middle of winter and the temperatures are dropping to dangerous levels.  You need to burn some books to keep warm.  Which do you burn first?  The answer almost always is, "The romances!"

Any self-improvement.  After you've attained perfection, what's the point?


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Horror.

Post Mortem by Patricia Cornwell was my limit. For months I kept checking the windows were locked before going to bed.


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova (Jan 4, 2018)

The most important thing about books isn't their genre, but the main idea of those books. I can read any genres if they can inspire me!


----------



## srobards (Dec 1, 2017)

Paranormal / and or anything to do with vampires/ zombies/ sci-fi


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I won’t read romance or anything with werewolves, vampires or zombies. I just have no interest in them at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

I would say Erotica or Romance, but neither is entirely true. I did really like the Kushiel's Dart series when I read it many years ago, and from what I understand, that is considered Romantic Fantasy (though it is certainly not a typical Romance). That series is an outlier though.


----------



## KatherineScott (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a really hard time with Mysteries. I think I read too many as kids or something, because they all just feel so cliche and predictable to me now. 

I also have a hard time with religious books, as many have already said.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Self-help.


----------



## Stagewalker (May 19, 2011)

Perhaps I am closed-minded, but there is more I will not read than there is that I do read.

I am so antithetical to "Christian" books that my own books carry a warning that they are not suitable for evangelicals.

Self-help and get rich by doing ... turn me cold.

If it starts with a dead body on the floor, I put the book away when the body is discovered. The only exception is "The DaVinci Code"

I actually enjoy some pulp fiction light stuff including romance if the writing is any good.

Bob


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm okay with scary fiction, so long as it's well written, but gross-out, nasty, gore-for-its-own sake horror is definitely a no.

I've never read a Western, but I plan to one day. I hear Zane Grey is pretty good.


----------



## carlhackman (Feb 23, 2018)

For me it's romance or erotica.

I have no interest in either. I'm also not a fan of gratuitous violence or profanity if it isn't necessary to get the story across. I'm not prudish by any means; I was in the military, have been in an environment where language was definitely profane, but if it doesn't fit then it shouldn't be there.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

I will read just about anything, even if I don't enjoy it--simply because I want to learn from it. That said, I try to avoid political thrillers.


----------



## Michaelshu (Mar 2, 2018)

Romance and love stuff


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

A.G. Richards said:


> I'm okay with scary fiction, so long as it's well written, but gross-out, nasty, gore-for-its-own sake horror is definitely a no.
> 
> I've never read a Western, but I plan to one day. I hear Zane Grey is pretty good.


When I was 13 or 14 I went through all the westerns in the Fort Eustis library. Then I went through all the science fiction.

Well-done westerns are readable and enjoyable. It's just that, right now, it's a pretty dead genre.


----------



## Kyle Bell (Mar 4, 2018)

Although this genre is very popular, and I can understand why. I'll never read sci-fi/fantasy novels. I need to read something that's tangible and relatable to real world events.


----------



## guerin (Mar 12, 2018)

Romance novels.

My mother actually was a romance writer and I've still to this day never read any of her books. She's gone now and still, I can't bring myself to read them. They sit on my bookshelf and I frequently loan them out to friends to read.

This may sound terrible to a lot of you, but what boy really wants to know his mother's romantic thoughts?

My mother always nagged me about this until one day I explained it to her in a way she could understand. I asked her if I was a Playboy photographer would she subscribe to Playboy?

She gave me one of her looks and avoided answering the question. She never asked why I wouldn't read her books again.

Love you, Mom!


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

guerin said:


> Romance novels.
> 
> My mother actually was a romance writer and I've still to this day never read any of her books. She's gone now and still, I can't bring myself to read them. They sit on my bookshelf and I frequently loan them out to friends to read.
> 
> ...


That had to be awkward. I actually get a similar feeling when people foist books on me, generally, saying, "You really need to read this!"

Which is why our friends rarely read our work, or even purchase it, despite their protestations to the contrary.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

I do not willingly choose to read horror. That type of stuff can give me nightmares


----------



## mewmew123 (Apr 2, 2018)

romance


----------



## MJAshwood (Mar 24, 2018)

Erotica. Content aside,_ so_ much of it is horribly written.

Aside from that, novels with heavy preachy religious themes. Not so much general philosophical concepts, but ram-down-your-throat stuff.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

Manga


----------



## SpawnOfStark (Jul 25, 2018)

Westerns and anything set in space.


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

Hospital Romance. Try as I may, I can't get into it. I can't get over the thought that hospital staff are too busy to be chasing each other round the bed pans. Sorry, but there it is.


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

Saffron said:


> Hospital Romance. Try as I may, I can't get into it. I can't get over the thought that hospital staff are too busy to be chasing each other round the bed pans. Sorry, but there it is.


I'm having all sorts of evil thoughts about how that can be satirized. Intern to person of affection: "I just had to tell a diabetic that he's gonna lose a leg. Wanna sneak into the supply room and make like bunnies?"

Yeah.


----------



## Dan_Oakley (Aug 10, 2018)

Saffron said:


> Hospital Romance. Try as I may, I can't get into it. I can't get over the thought that hospital staff are too busy to be chasing each other round the bed pans. Sorry, but there it is.


Lol  It doesn't strike me as a very romantic setting either.

I avoid hard Horror, but Stephen King level horror I can cope with.

I mainly stick to reading SFF and Crime Fiction.


----------



## Ann Howes (Apr 7, 2018)

Christian lit, space stuff and sci-fi.


----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

I wouldn't read pop crime, especially the kind that glorifies military violence and espionage.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Westerns and Science Fiction.


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

"literary" fiction. anything that seems super self-important and pretentious and up its own ass with how artistic and/or insightful it is. any book that gives off that vibe or is overly preachy about anything at all gets deleted quick.

besides that, I guess erotica. I don't have anything against it, just doesn't really do much for me.


----------



## LukeSchmidt (Jan 15, 2018)

TCChristopher said:


> Erotica  Don't hate me! I tried to read 50 Shades of Grey but I couldn't get through it! Maybe all of you might have some suggestions?


Nothing wrong with that. I wouldn't read erotica either. I read the sample of some erotica books, like any book I'll judge buying it by the sample, and if I don't like, I won't read it. I just know erotica sells, but I wouldn't ever write it. It always sounds cheesy and forced... no tension.

Romance is fine though. A good story, no matter the genre, is all I care about.

I'm willing to try anything.

I don't care to read political books either.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sci-fi
Fantasy
Erotica
Anything with a 'dark' theme.
Anything that looks like something bad might happen to an animal.
M&B type romances

As I only read novels before going to sleep I prefer something that won't give me nightmares, or make me feel sad or bad  .


----------



## Scout Dawson (Oct 19, 2018)

I guess I would be a bad author if I refused to read certain genres (open mind and all that), BUT I won't ever read chick-lit or low-grade smut unless it's a favour for a friend such as proofreading. It's just really not my bag, I find it all quite samey.


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

I will read "chick-lit" if that is defined broadly (no pun intended) as women-oriented stories. But romance, no.


----------



## Scout Dawson (Oct 19, 2018)

For me chick-lit is very specific. I don't mind books generally aimed at women, some of the historical romances and whatnot can be very good.
I mean  rather they follow a specific and tired formula:

- Hapless Mary-Sue is single despite being wonderfully perfect
- She meets a total bunghole of a man, falls instantly in lust/love
- Naturally, he's horrible or they hate each other
- They get it on regardless of their disgust for one another
- Really nice man shows up, usually a bit geeky/ginger/glasses (etc)
- She is into him, but repeatedly stiffs him for the bunghole man
- Eventually realises that nice man is who she wants

 Every single one I'm unfortunate enough to read seems to follow this formula lmao


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not into romance either.  The book covers look like everyone has 2% body fat and are gorgeous.  And they all have some sort of emotional problem, etc. Reminds me of reality TV shows, which I also hate.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Echoing the romance/erotica answers.

I keep trying them out but they just really miss the mark for me. The things they depict... I have no interest in them both in my real life or in my fantasies. In the other books I read romance/erotica is best as a temporary pit-stop. If the car breaks down and gets stranded in Romancetown I start to lose steam quick.

It's unfortunate because romance and erotica are saturated markets. I wish I enjoyed them because it'd open a LOT of new content for me. But everything I've read so far has been a big miss.

Somewhat amusing in this is that I'm good at _writing_ the stuff. Which makes it doubly unfortunate that I dislike the genres so much.


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

EmberKent said:


> Somewhat amusing in this is that I'm good at _writing_ the stuff. Which makes it doubly unfortunate that I dislike the genres so much.


Cf. Arthur Conan Doyle.


----------



## James Spears (Oct 9, 2018)

Romance, I won't read it, as I prefer to live it!  If we look closely we can find beauty all around us, why not cultivate love for the people and things that surround us?  I do like to read non-fiction about how to have better relationships, and fall more deeply in love with the beauty and awe of life.


----------



## bkd-wa (Jan 2, 2019)

Romance/Erotica
YA
Fantasies (I don't mind historical fantasies where most of it gritty/well researched, with some speculative fantasy thrown in, but not pure fantasies with magic and all that stuff)
Angsty Literary Fiction


----------



## GFXJames (Dec 22, 2018)

Has been an interesting thread to read : Seems like some of the better sold genres are not of the likes of many authors.... 

I have zero problems with Christian literature, but, while being some sort of strange, non standard christian, wouldn't stand reading two pages of one of those books. Yeah, the over the top preachy tone. Now, philosophy, theology books, yep (mostly the former) , those I read them currently and since quite some time. At the same time, neither an atheist philosophy book, tend to sound to me as "preachy", but in the other direction.

Westerns... I used to read Zane Grey's and enjoyed them a lot. But... I think, the problem here is what is being produced more massively today. I think it's different. I enjoy a realistic story set in the western period, if behind it is a big effort in documentation, it's fully realistic, etc. Same with space, sci fi. (Well, I like sci fi no matter what, lol... if it's a good story, well written ).

But unless we'd be talking about some classics, were romance, while being the main part of the story, it is treated in a more subtle way, then maybe what I wouldn't read is romance. I don't see anything bad in it, (I'm also a romantic person, in a slight way) , I just don't see me reading an entire book about it, not of the most usual current boom, probably. And definitely, neither erotica (again, nothing against it) . Yet though, I could read any of the mentioned styles, even a super preachy Christian book ( an atheist essay... nah, not really), if I liked very much the story, characters, writing style... And yet I see my self not really into reading a super gory ( and I think I have good stamina for that in RL ) novel. Probably the extreme gore would be a "no way", for me, if I had to choose a genre that I'd definitely avoid in every instance. Some gore is fine for me, if the author _really_ needs it to tell me the story, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GFXJames said:


> Has been an interesting thread to read : Seems like some of the better sold genres are not of the likes of many authors....


Note that many, maybe even most, of those answering here are not authors.


----------



## GFXJames (Dec 22, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note that many, maybe even most, of those answering here are not authors.


* Ouch *


----------



## JasonMcDonald (Jan 4, 2019)

susanneal said:


> Christian literature, vampires, horror - specifically in this order like Dbal max. Although not asked, I love Crime, Mystery and Action Genre.


Your and my choices for reading are same. As far as not reading/liking goes, I would add war and romance (Mills and Boons type) as well.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Quite a few genres do not appeal to me - particularly anything that can be described as "women fiction", romance or fantasy - but I am willing to make an exception when (1) it is an exceptionally good book or (2) written by a friend. As long as it doesn't contain torture/children or animal abuse/blatant historical lies. On second thought... I can make an exception for blatant historical lies if they are clever and funny.


----------



## Pockets (Jan 7, 2019)

Not sure if "Technical" books are consider a genre, but I definitely won't read that!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Horror.  Definitely won't read horror.

I also stay away from most fantasy.  Lord of the Rings is a major exception, but otherwise I mainly skip it.

Someone above mentioned Christian fiction; I pass on that too.  (And yes, I'm one myself.)


----------



## Sandy Appleyard (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't stand sci-fi or anything to do with vampires.  Aside from that, I love anything from memoir to romance to thriller.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really (Aug 14, 2017)

Romance. No romance - EVER!   ... I am a guy, so it is sci fi and fantasy all the way.  

Vampires - meh, only if it is a new take that is interesting like the "Twilight Saga" or "Interview with a Vampire" and no werewolf stuff


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Anything that reminds me of Jane Austen. My high school English teacher put me off her for life. So, comedies of manners and a lot of chick lit are off limits.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Fantasy, romance, and sci-fi don't interest me at all. I don't mind action books as long as the hero is flawed in some way. If he's perfect at everything I lose interest.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 30, 2019)

i want to know about realistic romance and their facts


----------



## Ben McQueeney (May 1, 2019)

ANTHROPOMORPHISATION!


Animals with coats on, smoking pipes and talking to each other in perfect english.


----------



## dawson96230 (May 8, 2019)

Speculative fiction (in other words, fantasy and science fiction).

1984

The Handmaid’s Tale

Brave New World

Farenheit 451

The Fifth Season

Minority Report

The Poppy War

The Dispossessed

What do all these books have in common? They ask “what if?” What if the government could see everything we do? What happens when we are all expected to be perfect, productive little citizens? What is the result of colonialism? How does it affect the colonized? What if we burned all the books? Where would we be?

There are serious and important warnings in everyone of these books and I didn’t even like most of them.

But I won’t ever tell you they aren’t important and I wish more people would pay attention to them.


----------



## Akemis (Feb 1, 2020)

Ros_Jackson said:


> For me it's literary fiction, and also contemporary or general fiction. I crave new experiences and concepts when reading for pleasure, so I don't bother with anything too much like normal life.
> 
> This thread is fascinating, because a lot of the genres mentioned already are huge sellers with significant audiences, romance and man-chest covers being amongst the most read books. It teaches us something: Andarine S4 SARM RESULTS: Andarine S4 dosage, side effects, before and after https://www.clevescene.com/clevelan...effects-before-and-after/Content?oid=37669434 AC-262 536 SARMs dosage, side effects, before and after - Where to buy AC-262356 Gynectrol Review: Gynectrol dosage, side effects, before and after – How to get rid of man boobs fast 2022 https://www.clevescene.com/clevelan...best-sarms-for-sale-2022/Content?oid=37669424 s4 sarms Testolone sarms ac-262 536 sarms best gynectrol reviews YK11 sarms for sale online crazybulk writing that appeals to a lot of people is also bound to repel quite a few others. Now, if we could figure out the overlaps between genre preferences and dislikes, that would be gold.


Christian literature, vampires, horror - specifically in this order. Although not asked, I love Crime, Mystery and Action Genre.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

dawson96230 said:


> Speculative fiction (in other words, fantasy and science fiction).
> 1984


It's probably worth mentioning that Orwell didn't write this as a warning of a possible future but as an exaggeration of the world when he wrote it. His original title was "1948", which was the year he wrote it. His publisher was afraid of controversy and convinced him to change the title to get him to agree to publish it.

I'm not sure this will make it more interesting for you to read but it's an interesting thing to know about the novel.

By the way, a lot of biblical scholars say the same is true of Revelations: that it was intended as a satirical description of the time in which it was written. That was a popular meme in it's day. I don't think anyone can know that's true but it's something a lot of non-evangelical scholars think is probable.

Barry


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

Francisco said:


> i want to know about realistic romance and their facts


So ... you're interested in tragedy? Or farce? Or tales of homicide?
/s


----------



## K33p3rs (Apr 21, 2020)

Romance. I mean, I like a good love story, but I'm talking about the romance novels, like others said, with the hunky guy on the cover, shallow characters, ridiculous plotlines, etc.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## pentopaper (Sep 22, 2019)

Horror


----------



## pentopaper (Sep 22, 2019)

cecilia_writer said:


> Horror. Real life is scary enough.


I agree


----------

